
TTIP update I.I - based2
http://opendotdotdot.blogspot.com
======
based2
src: [http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Transatlantisches-
Fre...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Transatlantisches-
Freihandelsabkommen-Schlimmer-als-ACTA-1976848.html)

